# Long Cycle of Tren, Sus, Primo and Mast.



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I am about to start a long and pretty intense cycle and would love some input on it. 
My cycle as planned,

Weeks 1-12
Sus-500mg/PW
Tren E-600mg/PW

Weeks 13-18
Sus-250mg/PW
Tren E-300mg/PW
Primo E-300mg/PW
Mast E-300mg/PW

I have 4 cycles under my belt but never anything this long. 
My previous cycles were
1. Deca and Sus
2. Deca and Sus
3. Tren and Sus
4. Tren, Deca, Sus

My stats at the moment are 
31yrs old
6'4"
240lbs
About 15-16% BF

Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

What are your goals for this cycle?


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't see the point in running Primo and Mast E for such a short time.  I also question the ability to get much from those doses


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree with Hips.  Running Primo at that dose for that short of period is a waste.  Also running a low dose of mast for that short of a period is a waste.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

My goal is to get back to at least 255lbs and ripped. 
I have never tried Primo or Mast and a gym buddy had a bottle of each left over. 
I only have 1500mg of each so I figured that would be good enough at the end of a cycle to try.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have heard as long as you combine both together you can take a lower dose since both have the same affects.


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> I have heard as long as you combine both together you can take a lower dose since both have the same affects.



They are long esters.  It's pointelss to take them for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

So my best bet would be to try and get another bottle of each Primo and Mast I take it. Besides the shortness of Mast and Primo what are your thoughts?


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I can get my hands on some Winny so I may take Winny for the last 6-8 weeks of the cycle at 40-50mg a day.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

And just do away with the Primo and Mast.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

Any Thoughts?


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

After speaking to a gym buddy I think I'm just gonna take Tren and Sus for a 12 week cycle and then take Sus/Winny cycle after recovery and 4-8 weeks off.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 12, 2015)

18 weeks on tren can be a bitch on your body if you aren't careful and monitor your blood levels.  I personally wouldn't take it for that long, but to each their own.  What's your PCT plan?


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I am gonna take a 15 week cycle of Tren and Sus now.
Tren E-600mg/PW
Sus-500mg/PW
I plan on running Clomid for PCT at 100/100/75/50. 
Wait 4-8 weeks and start up a cutting cycle of Sus and Winny. 
Sus-250mg/PW
Winny-40-50mg/ED
Would you recommend anything different? 
My goal is to gain atleast 25lbs on the Tren and Sus cycle of lean mass and cut on the Sus/Winny cycle. I have always had a problem keeping the weight on during cutting but then again my cutting has always just been a really strict diet and 20min of cardio after every work out. 
I gained 25lbs on my Tren/Deca/Sus cycle but after a intense diet and cardio I lost almost every bit of the weight but I must say I went from about 14-15% BF to about 10% BF.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2015)

Go with test primo or test mast for 15 weeks fuk all that other crap especially winstrol.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 12, 2015)

You should have both Clomid and Nolva for the PCT.  There are many threads on how to do a proper PCT.  Yes, clomid only will work, but you will not recover as well as if you take both of them like you should.  Don't forget to get blood work done and follow all the typical rules that are laid out in the many many threads here on UG.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 12, 2015)

Is 4 weeks off even worth it? Wouldn't it be better to cruise between the two if one was dead set on the rest of the cycle plan?


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I would be all for the Sus/Primo or Sus/Mast cycle but I do not think I would see big gains in size wise. 
I'm sure that would be a awesome cutting cycle though. I am 240lbs now and my goal is to be atleast 255lbs but completely cut. 
My goal is 265lbs but let's all be honest here that's a great goal but the chances of that is pretty slim. I will be happy with 255lbs again but extremely lean.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 12, 2015)

Masteron is more for precontest from what I heard.  I just did a test/mast/var cycle to cut.  The mast gave me great pumps but that's about it.  I wouldn't do it again.  Tren gave me very bad sweats 24/7 so if I ever do that again it would be at a lower does like 200 to cut out some of the negative sides.  I never tried primo so I can't comment on that.  Is your diet in check?


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> And just do away with the Primo and Mast.



Primo is a very mild anabolic.  It need to be taken at high dose & long duration.  I wouldn't do any less than 800mg for 20 weeks.  I don't think this is a compound that you want to use to acheive your goals.  The only reason IMO to use a low dose mast is to keep the pp hard & doing the job for the lady.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have cycled with Tren before, 400mg/PW and 600mg/PW. 
Both cycles were for 10 weeks. I got the sweats but it wasn't terrible and I did notice a huge difference in my temper. I already have a short temper so Tren just completely made me a monster. I did not do anything that I normally wouldn't do but it sure did not take a second thought before I did loose it.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

After reading up on Primo and Mast a little more I just don't think either is for me. 
I have seen really good gains from Tren/Sus cycles in the past so I think I'm just gonna stick with what I know works for a good lean mass cycle. Both of my cycles with Tren I always used Sus as the primary and did see good gains but a little more on the bloated side then what I would have liked. This time I am gonna switch it up and use Tren as my primary and hopefully see more lean mass and cut back a little bloating. I have never had an issue with good gains in lean mass but can never keep the size during cutting process. Sure I expect to loose a little during cutting but I loose just about everything during cutting. It's like I can only have one or the other. Need to try and accomplish great lean mass gains and keep those gains during cutting.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

Toolsteel I completely understand your thoughts about why even take 4-8 weeks off cycle after recovery but I have never taking a 15 week cycle before so I think it's best to have a 4 week recovery and then just hit the gym hard with a strict diet before I start up a 8-10 week cycle of Sus/Winny. If I was only doing a typical 10 week cycle of Tren/Sus I would be all for just jumping from one to the next but as much as I want the gains like NOW I also wanna make sure my body doesn't just shut down on me.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

Tunafisherman thanks for your expertise with PCT. I can only get my hands on Clomid at the moment though. I have been told not to take Nolva after a Tren cycle though. I haven't really read up enough on why not to use Nolva on a Tren cycle but this resource came from several buddies that are professional BB's so I just took there word on that.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> I would be all for the Sus/Primo or Sus/Mast cycle but I do not think I would see big gains in size wise.
> I'm sure that would be a awesome cutting cycle though. I am 240lbs now and my goal is to be atleast 255lbs but completely cut.
> My goal is 265lbs but let's all be honest here that's a great goal but the chances of that is pretty slim. I will be happy with 255lbs again but extremely lean.



You ought to focus more on the measuring tape than the weight scale. Especially if your trying to get big and ripped.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> Tunafisherman thanks for your expertise with PCT. I can only get my hands on Clomid at the moment though. I have been told not to take Nolva after a Tren cycle though. I haven't really read up enough on why not to use Nolva on a Tren cycle but this resource came from several buddies that are professional BB's so I just took there word on that.



your really going to want nolva too man.  let the tren clear for 10 days (if using E, 5 for Ace) and then get on the nolva too.  clomid & nolva work in sync together, so its crucial you take both.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

Gymrat827 do you know of any easy ways to get Nolva? I have never taking Nolva before and it seems almost impossible to get at the gym. Seems like everyone I know are big fans of Clomid so that's all I can find within my people.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

Zeigler you are 100% correct on that. I will definitely try to throw the scale away and use a tape threw this cycle to determine my gains.


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> Gymrat827 do you know of any easy ways to get Nolva? I have never taking Nolva before and it seems almost impossible to get at the gym. Seems like everyone I know are big fans of Clomid so that's all I can find within my people.


 
You can get nolva from an online pharma.  It is coming international so it will take weeks for shipping.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

DF is Nolva illegal to purchase? I do not know the laws on it either. I stay away from the Internet shopping as you never know which ones are real or fake these days. If Nolva is legal to purchase I definitely think it's worth a try.


----------



## DF (Oct 12, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> DF is Nolva illegal to purchase? I do not know the laws on it either. I stay away from the Internet shopping as you never know which ones are real or fake these days. If Nolva is legal to purchase I definitely think it's worth a try.



Not legal without a script.


----------



## PNSN1984 (Oct 12, 2015)

I am not cool with throwing money out there to figure out if it's a real site. 
I have always stayed away from Internet shopping as you never know if your either being set up or sending money to a web designer that has know intentions of sending a quality product back.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

The reason your lost the weight gained on your test/deca/Tren cycle was due to water weight gained from deca.  It wouldn't have been muscle lost. It's very hard to loose actual muscle tissue once it's gained. Slow steady gains is what I like because it's more muscle instead of water. I hate deca. I would go NPP before deca but don't like either. If your just wanting to run Tren again with a cycle I would run test/Eq/Tren but when using Tren for that long do blood work mid way threw cycle and keep close check on blood pressure bro.  I would run just run test/Eq for 15weeks and then do a cutting cycle using test prop/Tren Ace/winstrol. Throw on mast p to help with Tren sides if you get them and that's the ultimate cutting cycle bro.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

Also avoid a lot of sodium and sugar and this will cut down a lot of bloating. I can run any compound in a cycle without bloat now that I know how to really eat correctly and avoid sodium and excess carbs/sugar


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> Tunafisherman thanks for your expertise with PCT. I can only get my hands on Clomid at the moment though. I have been told not to take Nolva after a Tren cycle though. I haven't really read up enough on why not to use Nolva on a Tren cycle but this resource came from several buddies that are professional BB's so I just took there word on that.



Sorry for the late response, but as was stated here you need to let the tren out of your system... typically, at least for me, a tren cycle would be preceded and followed by 2 weeks of test only.  After the last pin of test I would wait again and then start the PCT.  I have known people to do this and take both chlomid and Nolva and have a good recovery backed up by blood work.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2015)

Winstrol is not a cutting drug, it's a show prep drug. Leave it be.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 20, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> I am not cool with throwing money out there to figure out if it's a real site.
> I have always stayed away from Internet shopping as you never know if your either being set up or sending money to a web designer that has know intentions of sending a quality product back.



But your willing to buy steriods from guys at the gym?  Get some Novla, you will recover better as well as keep more of your gains.  You are getting some good advice from members here with a wealth of knowledge, I reccomend you listen and follow.  I also do not see an anti e, I prefer aromasin others prefer arimidex, or caber if you are running tren.  You need these while you are running your cycle, aromasin or arimidx to control your estrogen and caber to inhibit prolactin.

While you have some good ideas your cycle is far from perfect.  I would suggest you read and ask more questions before you begin.  If you are willing to listen to the advice given I would wager you will have your best cycle to date.


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 20, 2015)

PNSN1984 said:


> Tunafisherman thanks for your expertise with PCT. I can only get my hands on Clomid at the moment though. I have been told not to take Nolva after a Tren cycle though. I haven't really read up enough on why not to use Nolva on a Tren cycle but this resource came from several buddies that are professional BB's so I just took there word on that.



You will also want caber or prami on hand in case you get prolactin sides from the tren.


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 20, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Winstrol is not a cutting drug, it's a show prep drug. Leave it be.



And it can be hell on the joints


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 20, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> You will also want caber or prami on hand in case you get prolactin sides from the tren.



I agree.  My experiences with Tren haven't lead me to need them, but it is great to have on hand... unless you want to be able to dispense a milk like substance from your man boobs because you didn't have an AI either.


----------

